
Ask HN: A holiday favor, please? - jason_slack
Sometimes, I feel very fortunate that my life is what it is. Sometimes, I take for granted what I have.<p>I read this story about a girl who lost her family and wants Christmas cards from all over the world.<p>HN is diverse, could we help her? Can anyone take a few moments and send her a card from where you are located?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnn.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;12&#x2F;09&#x2F;us&#x2F;girl-arson-christmas-cards-feat&#x2F;index.html?eref=rss_latest
======
DrScump
How about something more practical and lasting? Maybe a gofundme for her
future education or something instead?

~~~
jason_slack
They have something: "a crowdfunding page set up for Sa'fyre and the Dolder
family had raised more than $102,000 as of Wednesday morning."

------
J_Darnley
Is the glitter bomb still thing still around?

~~~
ojm
Yes, along with the copycats of other various items.

------
t3ra
Lets do this guys :D going to send one tomorrow :D

~~~
jason_slack
I have mine ready for mail tomorrow too. Thank you for doing this.

------
dutchbrit
I was thinking about sending one too

------
toomuchtodo
In the post as of today!

